# Variable in einem Textfeld anzeigen lassen?



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

moin

 wie kann ich eine Variable in einem Textfeld anzeigen lassen?

 ich habe eine php datei mit einer Variable $name und $passwort

 nun möchte ich die irgendwie an eine html seit übergeben und da in ein Textfeld schreiben.

 kann mir einer sagen wie ?


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Also in ein Textfeld:


```
<textarea name="text" rows="2" cols="2">$name</textarea>
```

oder so:


```
<input type="text" name="test" value="$name" />
```


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. Oktober 2005)

In einer Session speichern und value="<?php echo $var; ?>" im Textfeld


----------



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

was heisst in einer session speicher`?

 sry bin noch relativer Anfänger


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. Oktober 2005)

Naja, wenn du von einer PHP Datei Variablen übergeben willst, macht man das entweder mit einem Formular, was aber wahrscheinlich nicht das ist, was du willst, oder eben mit Sessions.

$_SESSION['xyz'] = "Wert";
So würdest du $_SESSION['xyz'] den Wert "Wert" zuweisen, diese Session ist dann solange sie existiert in jeder Datei verfügbar.


----------



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

$_SESSION['test'] = "$name";   in der php datei 

 und in der datei mit dem textfeld dann beim textfeld value="<?php echo $test; ?>"

 so ?


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Wenn er nur die Variable im Textfeld anzeigen lassen will, dann braucht er doch keine Sessions....

Siehe Post weiter oben!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. Oktober 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn er nur die Variable im Textfeld anzeigen lassen will, dann braucht er doch keine Sessions....
> 
> Siehe Post weiter oben!


Das nicht, aber wenn er eine Variable in einer ANDEREN Datei anzeigen will, dann schon, oder?

@Anfänger: Nur die " um die Variable weglassen, dann stimmts


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Irgendjemand_1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das nicht, aber wenn er eine Variable in einer ANDEREN Datei anzeigen will, dann schon, oder?
> 
> @Anfänger: Nur die " um die Variable weglassen, dann stimmts




Ja, dann stimmt!

Aber das mit den Anführungszeichen die er weglassen soll ist auch schwachsinn!
Wieso sollte er die weg lassen?

Bitte um erklärung!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht meinst du die bei value="", da ist es sogar richtig so.
Aber hier: $_SESSION['test'] = "$name";
gehören doch keine " hin


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Richtig!
Okay, ich dachte du beziehst dich auf meinen Code, sorry!

Ist das jetzt klar @anfanger ?


----------



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

hmm wenn ich es so mach passiert gar nichts


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Dann zeig mal deinen kompletten Code bitte!


----------



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

also hier ist die php datei 



  $liste = $_POST ['nutzer'];

    $query="select User,Passwort FROM login WHERE User = '$liste'";
    $result = mysql_query($query);
    while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)){
  $U_ser = $row['User'];
  $P_w = $row['Passwort'];

  }
  $_SESSION['test'] = $U_ser;
  $_SESSION['test2'] = $P_w;



 $list ist ein listenfeld indem ich namen aus einer Datenbank drin habe. Anhand der namen lasse ich mir dann da aus dieser Datenbank den Namen und das Passwort auslesen und in die variabelen $U_ser und $P_w speichern was bis hier hin auch alles super klappt




 nun möcht ich diese beiden variblen in einem Textfeld zur Späteren bearbeitung erscheinen lassen ( so zu sagen eine Daten ändern funktion ).

  das hier stehe in der zweiten datein

  <input type="text" align="CENTER" name="name" value="<?php echo $test;?>" />
  <input type="text" align="CENTER" name="pw" value="<?php echo $test2;?>" />


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Du musst vorher noch ein session_start();

An den Anfang deines Scriptes setzen!
Und Schreib den PHP Code mal bitte in den dafür vorgesehen Tag!


----------



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

hab ich gemacht aber leider unverändert


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Den Code?!


----------



## anfeanger83 (19. Oktober 2005)

<?php
   session_start();
   $_SESSION['test'] = $U_ser;
   $_SESSION['test2'] = $P_w;
 include ('db_connect.php');

     $liste = $_POST ['nutzer'];
     $query="select User,Passwort FROM login WHERE User = '$liste'";
     $result = mysql_query($query);
     while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)){
   $U_ser = $row['User'];
   $P_w = $row['Passwort'];
   }
     ?>



   und dann halt die beiden textfelder in der anderen datei


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Du sollst dein Code mal bitte in die  Tags packen!

so muss es heißen:


```
<?php
session_start();

mysql_selectdb("db13080201");

$liste = $_POST ['nutzer'];
$query="select User,Passwort FROM login WHERE User = '$liste'";
$result = mysql_query($query);
while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)){
$U_ser = $row['User'];
$P_w = $row['Passwort'];
}

$_SESSION['test'] = $U_ser;
$_SESSION['test2'] = $P_w;

?>
```


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. Oktober 2005)

Frage: Wofür die while()?


----------



## mckani (19. Oktober 2005)

Also ich sehe in diesem code kein verbindung zum datenbank
ansonsten.

```
<?php 
session_start(); 

require ("DEINDATENBANK.PHP"); 
$liste = $_POST['nutzer']; 

$query="select User,Passwort FROM login WHERE User = '$liste'"; 
$result = mysql_query($query); 
while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)){ 
$U_ser = $row['User']; 
$P_w = $row['Passwort']; 

} 
$_SESSION['test'] = $U_ser; 
$_SESSION['test2'] = $P_w; 

?>
<input type="text" name="test" value="<?echo $U_ser ?>" /> 
<input type="text" name="test" value="<?echo $P_w ?>" size="20" />
```


----------



## anfeanger83 (20. Oktober 2005)

die Verbindung zur Datenbank ist schon dir und fuktioniert auch wie gesagt wenn ich die $U_ser und $P_w ausgebe stehen darin die daten nur bekomme diese halt nicht in ein Textfeld


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Oktober 2005)

Ersetz mal

```
<input type="text" name="test" value="<?echo $U_ser ?>" /> 
<input type="text" name="test" value="<?echo $P_w ?>" size="20" />
```
durch

```
<input type="text" name="test" value="<?php echo $U_ser; ?>" /> 
<input type="text" name="test" value="<?php echo $P_w; ?>" size="20" />
```


----------

